# New version of DPP



## Gjbpro1 (Jan 12, 2015)

The new version is DPP4.1 and will handle D72 raw files. This is not the old version 3. Read about it here:
http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/news/dpp_4_1_50_available_with_support_for_more_cameras.do


----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.

...and Welcome to cr


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 13, 2015)

DPP Version 4 has been out since last June, and will eventually support all models. 

DPP 4.1.5 arrived Mid December and added some newer crop bodies, and for some new lenses as well.


http://digitalphotographylive.com/canon-dpp-4-1-50-update-download/

A big improvement for me is that it finally is a fully 64 bit piece of software, and will now interface properly with Adobe Photoshop CC.


----------



## pwp (Jan 13, 2015)

The new DPP looks like a useful update. 99% of my RAW files are processed through LR, but from time to time especially when difficulties come up with skin tones, DPP can be a lifesaver. 

This may be a bit OT, but having been burned in the past with non-compatibility of a new EOS Utility release and a new OSX release, I'm cautious about updating to Yosemite and EOS Utility 3.1.0b for Mac OS X.

Has anyone had issues with these updates or is it a smooth, bug-free process?

-pw


----------

